# Vider le cache, et supprimer les cookies avec automator



## Lapinos44 (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour

J'utilise safari et j'ai pris l'habitude vider les caches et supprimer les cookies avant de quitter Safari.

Ces opérations sont fastidieuses, et je me demandais si automator ne pouvait pas le faire à chaque fois.

Mais je ne comprend rien à automator...

Je me demandais si vous ne savez pas comment faire.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## otgl (17 Août 2012)

Tu peux le faire sans script, je crois. Il suffit de verrouiller le dossier "~/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.Safari", ce qui empêchera Safari d'y stocker ses caches. Essaie ceci:

Faire Safari > Réinitialiser Safari...
Quitter Safari.
Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
Entrer "~/Bibliothèque/Caches" et cliquer sur "Aller".
Faire un clic droit sur "com.apple.Safari" et choisir "Lire les informations".
Dans la fenêtre Infos, cocher la case "Verrouillé".


----------



## Lapinos44 (17 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Le problème, c'est que quand je tape : ~/Bibliothèque/Caches, l'ordinateur me dit "dossier introuvable".


----------



## otgl (17 Août 2012)

Lapinos44 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que quand je tape : ~/Bibliothèque/Caches, l'ordinateur me dit "dossier introuvable".



Bon. Ton dossier Bibliothèque est invisible. On va changer un peu les étapes:

3. Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
4. Maintenir la touche Alt enfoncée. "Bibliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
5. Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque". Le dossier apparaît.
6. Double-cliquer sur "Caches".
7. Faire un clic droit sur "com.apple.Safari" et choisir "Lire les informations".
8. Dans la fenêtre Infos, cocher la case "Verrouillé".


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2012)

Alors...
Un moyen serait d'utiliser un _Script_ qui ouvre _Safari_ en mode _Navigation Privée_ par défaut...

En, effet la commande à effectuer est :


> defaults write com.apple.Safari WebKitPrivateBrowsingEnabled -bool true


Cependant, le fichier ._plist_ semble remettre à false à chaque démarrage.
D'où l'idée du script. Au lieu de démarrer _Safari_ habituellement, tu démarres le script qui te lancera _Safari_.

Note que c'est ce que j'ai trouvé sur le web, j'ai pas testé.


----------



## Lapinos44 (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.  

J'ai réussi !


----------

